# Turn-based wargame maker?



## takyris (Feb 7, 2007)

When I was a kid, I got SSI's "Wargame Construction Kit" just a bit too young to appreciate it. Now, about 15 years later, I'd love to find a game that does (in a modern fashion) what that game would have let me do if I'd figured out how to use it properly. I'm looking for, essentially, Neverwinter Nights, only turn-based:

- Turn-based, not real-time, on a combat grid
- Multiplayer over the internet
- The ability to create units with specific strengths and weaknesses
- Ideally, limited-use abilities
- Really ideally, configurable combat modes like Power Attack or Defensive Fighting

This isn't a huge "I want to write a sweeping epic game" idea. That's sort of my day job, and anyway, if I wanted to do that on my own time, I'd probably use NWN. This is more "I want to set up difficult fights and then have my friends try to beat them."

Doesn't have to be fantasy, although ideally a strategy game construction kit that's generic enough to let me decide whether I'm making a WW2 scenario with grenades and rifles or a D&D scenario with swords and fireballs would be ideal.

Anybody see anything like that?

Thanks!


----------



## Cergorach (Feb 7, 2007)

It's not exactly a toolset, but http://www.wesnoth.org/ is a hex-turnbased game that you can make your own scenarios/campaigns with.


----------



## Technomancer (Feb 7, 2007)

The War Engine from Shrapnel Games sounds about like what you want. It is out of production and a little dated looking, but you might be able to find it used somewhere.

I'd link to a review site, but I can't really find any right now.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Feb 7, 2007)

If you're not looking for an AI or having the computer automate everything then you can use 

The Vassal Engine

There have been a few wargames specifically built for it, and it already has modules for playing D&D or D&D miniatures via it.

The other wargame construction kits that I've seen typically haven't been very good, and they're pretty few and far between. My main problem with them is that they don't allow you to create your own turn structure, or your own variables and dice mechanics -- both of which are pretty vital for wargame construction.


----------



## heruca (Feb 8, 2007)

This might be worth looking into:
http://www.zillionsofgames.com/features.html 

It's supposed to be some sort of "universal gaming engine".


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2007)

Space Empires IV had many mods built for it. In one of the scenarios, instead of "ships" we have units. There were three or four races I think; orcs, elves, undead and humans. Instead of space, someone used scanned terrain as background. 

It felt like a fantasy wargame.


----------

